# Cisco router



## ganeshshan (Sep 7, 2008)

hai friends

i need what are the different between 1600 vs 2500 & 2600 vs 1800 series cisco router ,please help me.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

The differance is normally just that one is in a rackmount and one is not, sorry for pointing out the obvious. Looking on the cisco website is always a good start for seeing detailed information.

Cisco 2500: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/routers/ps233/tsd_products_support_eol_series_home.html
Cisco 2600: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/routers/ps259/index.html
Cisco 1600: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/routers/ps214/tsd_products_support_eol_series_home.html
Cisco 1800: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps5853/index.html


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. This is an Ancient Thread and it is time to Close.


----------

